

Mozilla Launches Firefox OS Simulator 3.0 - Lightning
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/05/02/mozilla-launches-firefox-os-3-0-simulator-with-push-to-device-rotation-simulation-geolocation-api-and-more/

======
tallowen
Just to clarify the simulator is now version 3.0, not the OS itself.

Here is a link from Mozilla explaining whats new in the new version of the
simulator:

[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/05/firefox-os-
simulator-3-0-r...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/05/firefox-os-
simulator-3-0-released/)

------
antihero
Wow, it looks like a really slick OS. I think it'll be neat seeing web-apps as
first class citizens - it never made sense to me why we have to use
Objective-C or Java just to make some UI or whatever.

~~~
clauretano
Somewhere, a former Palm webOS engineer is reading your comment and crying.

------
tcdowney
Now if only their developer phones were easier to get a hold of.

I was totally ready to impulse buy a Keon last week, but I missed the initial
rush on them.

------
ndesaulniers
If you're interested in seeing the code for it, it's made with love and open
sourced up on github. Please try it out and leave us some constructive
criticism in our issue tracker:
<https://github.com/mozilla/r2d2b2g/issues?state=open>

------
skizm
Is there any way to get your hands a dev phone without being a mobile app
developer rockstar (I assume they give them away to these guys/girls)?
Alternatively is there a method to get your hands on the OS and load it on an
android phone to play around with?

The simulator is great and all but I love seeing the finished product on an
actual phone.

~~~
dagurp
<http://www.geeksphone.com/> Went on sale about a week ago. I think they're
sold out though

~~~
LukeShu
They put a few more up every day.

Each day they go through the cycle:

    
    
      - shop is down, has a white page saying that the shop will
        be up again "in the following hours"
      - the shop goes live
      - the shop sells out
      - the shop is up, but says "Out of stock" on product pages

------
zo65aLVnK
is Firefox OS based on Android?

~~~
bru
Did you even look up your question on a search engine before asking it?

The dedicated Wikipedia page has all the information you are looking for:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_OS> (spoiler: no it is not)

~~~
lucian1900
Correction: yes, it is; it uses Android kernels.

